# Online Wirtschaftssimulation Android



## Defskidrow (23. Februar 2021)

Hallo, wir sind ein kleines Team was sich mit einer Online Wirtschaftssimulation in der Early Access Phase befindet. Das Spiel ist komplett kostenlos und nicht Pay2Win. Wir arbeiten sehr viel mit der Community zusammen und versuchen solange es möglich ist, auch alles umzusetzen. Vielleicht möchte sich jemand das Spiel Mal angucken.

Im Spiel geht es darum, als Fabrikant Produkte herzustellen. Dazu kann man verschiedene Fabriken bauen. Diese kann man mit der Zeit immer vergrößern um mehr Produkte pro Stunde zu produzieren. Diese Produkte benötigen immer andere Produkte. z.B. Äpfel benötigen Wasser und Saatgut und einen kleinen Geldbetrag.

Darüber hinaus kann jedes Produkt, abgesehen von Strom, eine Qualität haben. Um so höher die Qualität um so mehr bekomme ich auch vom NPC. Natürlich gibt es auch ein Angebot und Nachfrage System und ein Eventsystem. Wobei letzteres momentan implementiert wird. Ich kann zwar bereits Events starten aber noch nicht dem Spieler anzeigen. 

Dies ist der Link zum PlayStore








						World of Capital - Apps on Google Play
					

World of Capital is an online economic simulation




					play.google.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (23. Februar 2021)

Ein bischen mehr Infos zum Spiel allgemein wäre ganz Nett.


----------



## Defskidrow (24. Februar 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ein bischen mehr Infos zum Spiel allgemein wäre ganz Nett.


Mehr gibt es später


----------



## Batze (24. Februar 2021)

Also solche Wirtschaft SIMs gefallen mir erstmal von Grund auf.

Wie sieht es mal mit einem Video aus?
Oben sehe ich, auf Google Play, ist es auch auf IOS zu haben?
Dann die ganz wichtige Frage, wie sieht es mit der Monetarisierung aus, also P2W Momente?


----------



## Defskidrow (26. Februar 2021)

Ein Video würde noch nicht lohnen. Es ist ja ein reines Privatprojekt. Daher bin ich vielem sehr aufgeschlossen und es ändert sich zwischendurch noch etwas. Daher wären Videos nur eine Momentaufnahme. Stand jetzt ist es nur für Android, da ich mit der Programmierung für iPhones erst angefangen habe. 


P2WIN ist es definitiv nicht und wird es auch nicht werden. Man kann einen VIP-Status kaufen, der aber nur Komfortfunktionen bietet. Das nehmen die bisherigen Spieler auch als sehr gut auf. Im Early Access bekommt aber jeder Spieler diesen Status umsonst gebucht. Man kann sonst 5 Videos am Tag gucken und je nach Festkapital bekommt man dafür eine unterschiedliche Menge Geld. Als letztes gibt es 3 Starterpakete. Ein kostenloses und 2 wo man am Anfang etwas mehr hat. Was aber definitiv nicht zu viel ist.


----------

